# DIY is finally getting some recognition!



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Checking out hometheater.com and ran across this article: 

http://www.hometheater.com/content/diy-max#comment-494026

Shino's speakers really do deserve the recognition.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, those speakers are very impressive. He did a fantastic job on the finish, and I can only assume that the design and component selection is on par, for someone who put that much time into the project.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Admittedly one of my first DIY sub was inspired by one of his designs, he has a lot more than what was pictured there.


----------

